# My Mom



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Good morning,

Being who I am, I have not shared my concerns about my mom, but have decided th let others share my burdens.

She has been in and out of the hospital since November. The first two times she was diagnosed with Pneumonia, and fluid in the lungs. Has had to have them drained several times. This last time she has been in the hospital for over two weeks so far. They tried to use a bronchoscope to get biopsies, but she bled, and had to be on a ventilator overnight. Last Thursday they were able to use a surgical procedure to get biopsies. We don't yet have the results of those, but were told that whatever it is is throughout both lungs. There are some underlying issues that mean this could still be some kind of pneumonia, or even cancer. She and the rest of my family are in northern Indiana, and I am in Pa. So far they are saying don't come out, partially due to the weather. But this has been a time of stress for me and all of the family.

We can use your prayers if you are so inclined.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi LD,
I will keep your mom in my prayers. Modern technology offers a lot, keep positive. We are waiting for biopsy results in mass taken from my dad's breast. Be good to yourself during this time and keep yourself healthy by eating right, stress takes a toll. When I am stressed badly, I CRAVE hamburger, must need the protein. So, be good to you. Take care..Tawnya


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

All good energy is coming your way from Wolfwood, Di!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Will be praying..........

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lady Di, I, for one, know all too well about waiting for results and the stress it causes.

My best thoughts to you and your family at this time.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. All the strength to your mom and your entire family.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Consider it done!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Lady Di









Sending extra positive thoughts and prayers to you and your mom









Dawn


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Thinking of you........it's hard to be so far away when someone so important is sick.

Ali


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Lady Di.
Sorry to hear about your mom and her condition. I know this is very stressful for you, being away from her, etc., especially during this time. Listen to your heart, and decide what's best for you and your peace of mind right now, no matter what the family says. I'm gathering from your age, that she's "up in years", and it might be touch and go with her, for awhile. Of course, please don't go out in terrible weather to try to get to her...that's understood.
You'll certainly be in my thoughts and prayers, and God bless!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

LD,
I am so sorry that you are dealing with this. Being far away when a family member, especially your mother, is sick makes you feel helpless. The weather has been really bad and so don't let guilt get the best of you. If you were the one who was sick and your own children were far away, you know that as a mother you would not want them to put themselves at risk. We will say prayers from this household to yours. 
Don and Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We got an update today. She has had Chronic Lymphat Leukemia for at least 30 years. Now it is rearing it's ugly head, and is doing some damage to the small air sacs in her lungs. Treatment is yet to be decided. Yes Darlene, she turns 81 in April.

As far as traveling, the area we live in has no readily accessable public transportation. We would have to drive about 150 miles to access any reliable public transportation, thus it would make more sense to drive. The weather has made even that unsafe. I am waiting for better weather. Even she has said don't come now.

We are taking each day as it comes


----------



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

Lady Di
Thank you for sharing this with us,I always say "This is not just a site,It's a Family"so we share good and bad.
Please know you are in our thought and prayer. Please keep us updated.

God Bless You and our Family
Peg,Don and the kids


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers going out to you and your family.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your Mom, you are in our thoughts and prayers!

Steve and Ruth


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Rita,

Sorry about your Mom.








Your family will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We will keep you and your entire familyin our prayers. I know the worry that you are going through. My mom is also very ill and probably will not live another two months.

Wait for the weather to clear before you set out. Better to be safe.

Dan


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Prayers and a spirit of strength to your Mom and all of you!


----------

